
What believing in God does to your brain - Jerry2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/what-believing-in-god-does-to-your-brain-a6950956.html
======
aurizon
The analytical process is short circuited. Every question has a correct(by
definition) answer. Like any such research - it goes nowhere. Religion is the
greatest con job ever thought up, from all religions from the past, like
wikken to scientology - all 100% methods for the few to live of the rest of
society. Tax all religions, remove their tax deductability, make them die by
inches as their support will only come from their believers after tax money

